
Stick-On Electronic Tattoos - The way to "Jack In"? - rberger
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/38296/?nlid=nldly&nld=2011-08-12
======
ColinWright
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2875797>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2875883>

